# My take on the Proteus



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have finally gotten the interior mostly finished on this gem of a kit. I got the light kit, figures, and Lous masks from Cult. Lou also was kind enough tio cut my top hull as he did his own to show off the lab. Here are some pics of my WIP.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice work so far, I'm still debating on this kit, but love the job you've done, I look forward to your next post.....


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Remember, Cora sits in the right rear seat, Grant in the left.  Otherwise great!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

More progress done today on a much needed day off from the everyday grind at work. All the figures are painted and in place, and the walls are all now painted, decaled and fastened in. All of the lighting is done except for the bubble light.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

can't see the pics..... anyone else having issues?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Photobucket itself is showing the images as moved or deleted....


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't see them either.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

More progress done today on a much needed day off from the everyday grind at work. All the figures are painted and in place, and the walls are all now painted, decaled and fastened in. All of the lighting is done except for the bubble light. Hope the pictures work this time?


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Looking good! The crew's boots should be white though.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Looking very nice! Cant wait to 'dive' into my kit. :thumbsup:


----------

